# L D style stem



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

I looked into getting some 1.25" x .058" 4130 tubing bent to make an LD style stem and it's pretty expensive to get two made, $150 each.

Would anybody else be interested in ordering some of these? I'll see how many people have responded after a week and get a new quote.

Thanks, Joel


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

if you haven't already, talk to the VRC guys. I'd be willing to bet that at least a couple of them would be interested. Maybe even Ben down at Milltown.


----------



## benwitt11 (May 1, 2005)

I want some. 3-5 depending on cost.


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

Martini, who's VRC?

Also, who's the gentleman with the MTB tire spec. spreadsheet and only rides drop bars?

Caveat: the bend will have some distortion. These will be bent on a draw bender with an internal mandrel.


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

Joel - If you only want a few, then buy some ready made 4130 bends and cut them where you want them. Places like this carry them: http://www.woolfaircraft.com/prebent.html


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Clockwork Bikes said:


> Also, who's the gentleman with the MTB tire spec. spreadsheet and only rides drop bars?


Sounds like you're thinking of Shiggy


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

Don, I didn't see any 4130 or other materials in .058" wall in their stock inventory. I did send them a RFQ though.

Thanks, Joel


----------



## Linnaeus (May 17, 2009)

Joel - "VRC" refers to the "Vintage, Retro, Classic" forum. There's a fair number of folks there that like gooseneck style stems for vintage mtbs with drop bars.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

VRC forum,

http://forums.mtbr.com/forumdisplay.php?f=39

Interested to see where this goes.

How will you attach them to the threadless steerer? Plug w/ preload bolt and extension to clamp to?

frog


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

Clockwork Bikes said:


> Don, I didn't see any 4130 or other materials in .058" wall in their stock inventory. I did send them a RFQ though.
> 
> Thanks, Joel


I just threw them up there as an example since I had them bookmarked. If you google pre-bent 4130 tubing you should get some hits. Race car guys, Baja guys, Moto guys all use a lot of the pre-bent stuff & I'd bet you can find exactly what you're looking for.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

rockyuphill said:


> Sounds like you're thinking of Shiggy


Guilty


----------



## Live Wire (Aug 27, 2007)

These guys will do the bend on a 6" radius for $25+materials. http://secure.chassisshop.com/common/support/SolutionDetail.aspx?SolutionID=23


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

shiggy said:


> Guilty


Shiggy, I know you want one.


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

1 cog frog said:


> VRC forum,
> 
> http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=1993&Brand=Norco&Model=Bush+Pilot&Type=bike
> 
> ...


I'm going to try to put a hole in the bend that's concentric with the fork steerer. I'll braze in a countersunk piece to receive the M6 bolt. Drilling the initial hole will be tricky, here's my plan. Bellow is a drawing of the aluminum drill guide I will make to clamp into the stem.









If that fails: http://problemsolversbike.com/products/micro_adjustable_headset_spacer


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*hell yeah*

finding someone that will actually make LD style stems is next to impossible.I'd like to see em before I'd commit though

1", no hole drilled please


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Why not just use clamp spacer, pre-load the headset with a spacer, clamp the spacer, then install the Limp Dick. It'd probably look cleaner, especially if you made the clamping spacer.


----------



## j-ro (Feb 21, 2009)

Schmucker said:


> Why not just use clamp spacer, pre-load the headset with a spacer, clamp the spacer, then install the Limp Dick. It'd probably look cleaner, especially if you made the clamping spacer.


or use one of the clamping canti-mount type spacers. OP doesn't say what type of brakes...


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

The bike the first stem will go on will use HS-66's. I'm pretty confident I can get a tension bolt to work. Will post updates in 3-4 weeks when I get the bends back.

Thanks, Joel


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

So far, so good. I'm a few weeks away from finishing the frame it will go with for testing.









































-Joel


----------



## Linnaeus (May 17, 2009)

Very nice sir (as always).


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Clockwork Bikes said:


> So far, so good. I'm a few weeks away from finishing the frame it will go with for testing.
> 
> View attachment 612317
> 
> ...


Nice. Have you seen Vulture's version?


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

shiggy said:


> Nice. Have you seen Vulture's version?


No, just Groovy's. Link?

Edit: Found it http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=5689834#poststop


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Clockwork Bikes said:


> No, just Groovy's. Link?
> 
> Edit: Found it http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=5689834#poststop


He has a newer design. Have a pic on another confuser I will post later.


----------



## MDEnvEngr (Mar 11, 2004)

Looks cool Joel. Will you make bends available to other framebuilders? I don't have anything in mind now, but you never know...

Beauty work as ususal. B


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

MDEnvEngr said:


> Looks cool Joel. Will you make bends available to other framebuilders? I don't have anything in mind now, but you never know...
> 
> Beauty work as ususal. B


Possibly, I want to ride it for a while in the name of testing.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Clockwork Bikes said:


> No, just Groovy's. Link?
> 
> Edit: Found it http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=5689834#poststop


Just to be clear, I LOVE the look of your stem. Very nice and it should work well. I much prefer the look of the curve to a straight extension on high rise stems.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

shiggy said:


> He has a newer design. Have a pic on another confuser I will post later.


For a Bend local's custom frame.







No HS tensioning bolt on the stem. Uses a locking spacer under the stem to hold the HS adjustment.

Wade made a simple "hat" that slides over the top of the steerer (before the stem is mounted) to adjust the headset. Tighten the spacer/clamp. Remove the hat. Install the stem.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

You should cross post over in VRC to drum up some business. 

Also, don't know if you tried contacting Chuck Ibis, but he's pretty accessible and lets loose with the info.

-Schmitty-


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

Schmitty said:


> You should cross post over in VRC to drum up some business.
> 
> Also, don't know if you tried contacting Chuck Ibis, but he's pretty accessible and lets loose with the info.
> 
> -Schmitty-


I'm planing on cross posting once I'm confident in the design. Thanks for the Chuck Ibis tip.

-Joel


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Looks great... I'd be stunned if there was issue.

Seems like there has to be a way to get it distortion free, as the originals were.

You should make a road version and call it the E.D.

-Schmitty-


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

Schmitty said:


> Looks great... I'd be stunned if there was issue.
> 
> Seems like there has to be a way to get it distortion free, as the originals were.
> 
> ...


While I was working on this I missed no opportunity to tell my wife I was going to the basement to play with my limp dick.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Clockwork Bikes said:


> I'm planing on cross posting once I'm confident in the design. Thanks for the Chuck Ibis tip.
> 
> -Joel


Too late, we're here! :devil:

Looks good. Interested to hear what you think after your testing period.


----------



## pete_mcc (Aug 19, 2006)

Lovely looking stems, but rather than worry about drilling holes in those stems or using 'hats' that can't be easily adjusted on the trail you could always use a threaded spacer like this:

http://www.greentirebikes.com/hd9970.html

or:
http://www.woollyhatshop.com/Headse...25mm-35mm-Headset-Spacer-Small/prod_2994.html

or the USE Ringo-star. All of them allow for micro adjustment and preloading once the stem is on the steerer without the use of star nuts in the steerer tube


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Very nice, Joel. 


Wade's stem is interesting - I don't know if I've seen one in that shape before.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Another VRC guy here. Your initial stem looks good so far, and I'm definitely in the market for one if you decide to run with it. Any update on pricing if you get orders for more than 2 or 3?


----------



## pete_mcc (Aug 19, 2006)

-Anomie- said:


> Another VRC guy here. Your initial stem looks good so far, and I'm definitely in the market for one if you decide to run with it. Any update on pricing if you get orders for more than 2 or 3?


Sorry, should have also added that I am another VRC type like Anomie and would love to add my name to the list for one without the hole on top.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

pete_mcc said:


> Lovely looking stems, but rather than worry about drilling holes in those stems or using 'hats' that can't be easily adjusted on the trail you could always use a threaded spacer like this:
> 
> http://www.greentirebikes.com/hd9970.html
> 
> ...


You can carry the "hat" with you if it worries you.

Or use the Dimension micro adjust spacer as mentioned earlier (which does work well if you do not over stress it). But you would need to carry headset wrenches with you, too.

Back-in-the-day I had threaded HSs loosen on the trail way more often than the the threadless ones have since. We did not carry HS wrenches then, either.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Looks great. Another VRCer here that would be in for a 1 in. version for a threaded HS.


----------



## pete_mcc (Aug 19, 2006)

shiggy said:


> You can carry the "hat" with you if it worries you.
> 
> Or use the Dimension micro adjust spacer as mentioned earlier (which does work well if you do not over stress it). But you would need to carry headset wrenches with you, too.
> 
> Back-in-the-day I had threaded HSs loosen on the trail way more often than the the threadless ones have since. We did not carry HS wrenches then, either.


Ignoring the Dimension option then, the second option or the USE ringostar require no additional tools than the standard multitool that you would normally take with you.

Key thing for me is that it would cut out a bit of complexity in the manu of the stem, lower the cost and remove one stress area in its construction.

Back in the day I used a locking headring which stopped the loosening of the top nuts, alternatively we used leather toe straps to tighten them when out on the trail, or used a cool tool with the headset bolt-on - see, I can reminisce in a patronizing way too.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

pete_mcc said:


> Ignoring the Dimension option then, the second option or the USE ringostar require no additional tools than the standard multitool that you would normally take with you.
> 
> Key thing for me is that it would cut out a bit of complexity in the manu of the stem, lower the cost and remove one stress area in its construction.
> 
> Back in the day I used a locking headring which stopped the loosening of the top nuts, alternatively we used leather toe straps to tighten them when out on the trail, or used a cool tool with the headset bolt-on - see, I can reminisce in a patronizing way too.


Looks like the ring-go-star still pushes of the top of a stem to adjust the headset. How would it work with an LD stem? I have not found a clear explanation of how it is installed or how it is used. Seems the reviews are about 50/50 works/does not work.

I thought the hat was a dead simple and cheap solution for both stem construction and headset adjustment.

When did the CoolTool hit the market, 1990?


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

pete_mcc said:


> and remove one stress area in its construction.


There's a wazillion stems out there with holes drilled through them. Worry not about the hole.

-Schmitty


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Schmitty said:


> There's a wazillion stems out there with holes drilled through them. Worry not about the hole.
> 
> -Schmitty


Does not have the original look, though.


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

I'll be happy to make some without the hole if you'd like.

I don't have plans to make a 1" version but I might be persuaded if sales are strong.

Thanks, Joel


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

Joe Steel said:


> Looks great. Another VRCer here that would be in for a 1 in. version for a threaded HS.


+1, please add me. Great work.


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

Testing begins: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

-Joel


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Looks great. Hope it works out well for you as I'd like one for myself when you are ready.


----------



## jfkbike2 (Feb 8, 2005)

I like it. I have been trying to find someone to make one for me for a while, so if you sell them count me in.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

I'll pick one up as well, would look great on my new Potts I am getting next week.


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

LDs are moving!









-Joel


----------



## Live Wire (Aug 27, 2007)

VERY nicely done Joel! Better than the originals, imo.

Where did you finally end up getting the tubes curved to that radius? 
Got me some ideas (not stems) a brewin'...


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

Live Wire said:


> VERY nicely done Joel! Better than the originals, imo.
> 
> Where did you finally end up getting the tubes curved to that radius?
> Got me some ideas (not stems) a brewin'...


I used a company that primarily bends tube and pipe with draw benders. I had to buy the internal mandrel and material and they bent the tubes for free. Next time I'll have to pay per bend though.

Thanks, Joel


----------



## MDEnvEngr (Mar 11, 2004)

Very nice Joel. All that work into Clockwork bikes...then you end up being the "go-to-guy" for modern LD stems! 

I wish I had a reason to use one...when I do, you're the fella I'll call.

B


----------



## jfkbike2 (Feb 8, 2005)

Clockwork Bikes said:


> LDs are moving!
> 
> -Joel


Joel,

Are you going to be including a long enough bolt to use with this stem as I assume a "std" length bolt is too short to reach the star nut. If not do you know how long it will need to be. I want to make sure I have what I need when my two arrive! They look great.

Jeff


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

jfkbike2 said:


> Joel,
> 
> Are you going to be including a long enough bolt to use with this stem as I assume a "std" length bolt is too short to reach the star nut. If not do you know how long it will need to be. I want to make sure I have what I need when my two arrive! They look great.
> 
> Jeff


Yes, long stainless M6 compression bolts are included.


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice work! Do you make these to order? Thanks, Matt


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

Yes! Please see: LD Stems for Sale | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey Joel , I have been learning bikecad and have a frame design like what I was telling you earlier, take a gander and let me know what you think. I would appreciate your input.


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

Forged1 said:


> Hey Joel , I have been learning bikecad and have a frame design like what I was telling you earlier, take a gander and let me know what you think. I would appreciate your input.


There may be some front der. clearance issues and you won't be able to use an LD stem. The stems have a min. height of 120mm for most reaches.


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

there wont be a front der. and I am probably not going to build my first one with suspension so i will let you know when i get my act more together to see if i will use one of your groovy stems, thanks Joel
-Matt


----------

